# Cheap Photocopy in Satwa or near Tecon



## lahori (Oct 27, 2013)

Hello,
I need to get some books/notes photocopied (black and white). 
Where can I find cheap photocopiers in either Satwa or around Tecom/Internet City/Marina?
Something around 10 fils a page. 
I already know some places in Deira but they are too far off. 

Thank you


----------



## Qalam (Feb 27, 2014)

Could you share some of the places you mentioned in Deira that are good for this purpose? I am in the same boat as you and the lowest I can find is 50 fils per page, black and white, in most shops.


----------



## lahori (Oct 27, 2013)

There are a few near Deira Park Hotel road
You will have to park your car and then look around. Small shops. Lots of traffic and no parking space close by. If you cant find then ask nearby shops. 

Do let me know if you get to know of a place in Tecom or nearby. Even al quoz or satwa.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Copyright @infringement!!!


----------



## lahori (Oct 27, 2013)

Knowledge and medicine should not have a cost.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

lahori said:


> Knowledge and medicine should not have a cost.


That's your reason for justifying copyright infringement? How exactly would the authors earn? WHO is then going to spend time researching and writing books? What about covering other costs etc?


----------



## lahori (Oct 27, 2013)

*yawn*


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

https://www.google.com/maps/place/192+Mankhool+St+-+Dubai/@25.2369206,55.2792595,19z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x3e5f42fd1b83f0c3:0x25b32ff7cadfd102

There is this place in Satwa. I forgot the name of the stationery .It is opposite al hana centre. 10 fils per page. Hope it helps


----------



## lahori (Oct 27, 2013)

plckid said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/place/192+Mankhool+St+-+Dubai/@25.2369206,55.2792595,19z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x3e5f42fd1b83f0c3:0x25b32ff7cadfd102 There is this place in Satwa. I forgot the name of the stationery .It is opposite al hana centre. 10 fils per page. Hope it helps



Many thanks


----------



## AJ-Brightonbythesea (Nov 4, 2013)

Zexotic said:


> That's your reason for justifying copyright infringement? How exactly would the authors earn? WHO is then going to spend time researching and writing books? What about covering other costs etc?


Hi

Copyright infringement is complicated to say the least... I'd recommend reading the Bodleian librarys take on it. They kind of know a lot about this stuff .....

Bodleian Library | Copyright

Hope this helps and stops any more daft comments


----------



## AJ-Brightonbythesea (Nov 4, 2013)

AJ-Brightonbythesea said:


> Hi
> 
> Copyright infringement is complicated to say the least... I'd recommend reading the Bodleian librarys take on it. They kind of know a lot about this stuff .....
> 
> ...




OOOpsss

I meant to say if you get a chance to come and read here its very nice.
4x copies = 1dhs and the teas nice


----------

